# Is this a parasite problem?



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was treating for Ick. What fish I have left seem to be doing fine. The only thing I notice different is some of the fish poo is floating. Is this normal? I don't have the carbon back in my filter yet due to treating for ick. Or is this some sign of another problem? My poor fish have been through the ringer in the last two weeks since I brought home 3 new guys from Petco. They ended up spreading ick around. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Not necessarily a problem. Do the fish seem to be getting skinnier? Is the poo white or cotton-like?


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

The poo is not cotton like, but it is white. Is that normal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

no. white poo is usually a sign of illness.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

White poo (nice topic, LOL) can indicate a problem, parasite, constipation and "sometimes" bacterial. 

I would first give you fish some peas and if it is constipation the peas will help. One of my Oscars got constipated a lot and had the white poop but the peas cleared it up. 

Is their any flashing/rubbing on rocks? If they are this is a good indication that it is a parasite. You don't want to medicate unless you are sure it is a parasite because parasite meds are pretty strong. 

How is the appetite? Any heavy breathing?


----------

